# Hawaiian Candies



## chefgbs (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi all,

I have a strange request. My local bank has asked me if I knew any Hawaiian candy recipes. They want to have a Hawaiian themed Halloween. I am pretty sure they want to make instead of buying them. I have found a few recipes but would like a few more.

Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about some candy made with macadamias:

brittle
nougat
caramels
pralines
chocolate-macadamia clusters

taffy flavored with coconut or pineapple

tropical-flavored hard candies or lollipops

sugar cane sticks (I've found canes in Wisconsin, so you can probably find them where you live!)

Try recipesource.com , reading the recipes with your theme in mind. Good luck!


----------

